# aspen mites



## mindlesdecent (Jul 15, 2009)

how do u get these mites away for good!! please help? will they effect my common boa to?:bash:


----------



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

*mites*

hi,my snake has mites just treating it with zoomed mite off.i was not told by pet shop that bark contained mites,and before use putting it in freezer before use for 24 hours than putting it in viv.now useing newspaper saves the hassle of spraying and disinfectin viv and contents except waterbowl.if i would have known this would have saved a lot of hassle and stress on snake hope this helps.


----------



## RepGuru (Nov 4, 2008)

You really shouldn't be getting mites from commercially manufactured Aspen at all - but I agree with the other poster, keep the Aspen in a freezer if possible until you need to use it. I don't agree however on the use of common pet shop mite treatments, they simply don't work and re-infestation always occurs cos the eggs aren't killed with such products. Check out ARDAP spray 750ml (huge!) can. Spray onto anything and the mites die quickly and keep dying due to the residual chemical (which is not harmful to your snake!) it's an excellent product and I have no mite problems at all since using this product. Frontline is great too, but not user friendly. It needs to be bought from a vet at about £20 for a small bottle, diluted carefully then very carefully used on the snake and all viv decorations, hides etc. It works a treat but very potent stuff and a re-application required about a week later to kill off any hatching/hatched eggs. ARDAP is brilliant - google it - then buy it - there's a fella on eBay sells it too.


----------



## coral1 (Jun 4, 2009)

i disagree you can get mites from commercial aspen or bark its possible.thats the thing with some people there always right thats why i rarely advise on forum because there is always someone who knows better. i have personal experience from this and i am sure someone can back me up.i cant be arsed getting into a argument about this with someone who reads previous forum answers and has no 1st hand experience of the problem.


----------

